# Newcomer in Hurghada



## Marusha

Dear All,

I will move to Egypt end of August from the Netherlands (marrying Egyptian) and settle down in Hurghada.. Would appreciate any advice regarding job hunting: have good experience as a personal assistant to GM, and Board Team in well established multinational companies, but can consider any position in tourist business. 

One more issue: medical insurance and qualified medical specialists: dentist, JP, etc Also some ladies’ things like: hairdresser, reliable manicures and pedicure studios, fitness... 

Yes.. book stores!

Is it safe to go out alone?

Any info will be apreciated!


----------



## New Gal

Marusha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I will move to Egypt end of August from the Netherlands (marrying Egyptian) and settle down in Hurghada.. Would appreciate any advice regarding job hunting: have good experience as a personal assistant to GM, and Board Team in well established multinational companies, but can consider any position in tourist business.
> 
> One more issue: medical insurance and qualified medical specialists: dentist, JP, etc Also some ladies’ things like: hairdresser, reliable manicures and pedicure studios, fitness...
> 
> Yes.. book stores!
> 
> Is it safe to go out alone?
> 
> Any info will be apreciated!


Hi Marusha, welcome to the forum and great decision to go to Hurghada, going there myself in Jan all being well.

Theres another thread regarding jobs in Hurghada, have a look at that, but basically, you won't find jobs in the sector you work in your home country in Hurghada, its a tourist hotspot so thats all there is really and believe me, I've been remote job hunting since April so I know what its all about!

With regards to GP, medical insurance etc, I will PM you.

Book stores, lol, one of my fave things to talk about, theres not many but have heard there is a library opening soon in El Gouna so fingers crossed for that. I myself can't live without books so getting a Sony Reader sorted out to take.

Hairdressers are abundant, again, see my PM.

All the best, ask if you need anything else.


----------



## New Gal

Forgot to say, yes, ok to go out alone, I've always felt very safe, even safer than I do in the UK.

Yes you get approached by blokes but you do anywhere in the world, big deal! LOL


----------



## Marusha

New Gal said:


> Forgot to say, yes, ok to go out alone, I've always felt very safe, even safer than I do in the UK.
> 
> Yes you get approached by blokes but you do anywhere in the world, big deal! LOL


Hi! Thanks for reply! New life, new experience! i will stay positively tuned!! Good luck as well!


----------



## New Gal

Thats it girl, I'm the same, sooooo ready for this change and a new life.

You'll be an expert by the time I get there so I will be looking you up!


----------



## Celinehurghada

Hi!

It's quite hard to find a bookshop in Hurghada. Most of the shops with written bookshop on it are stationnary shops or souvenirs shops. The only real bookshop with english books is "red sea book shop", located at the first floor of Zabargad mall (The road between Calypso and Old Vic).


----------



## New Gal

There is a library in El Gouna though I have heard


----------



## Malaksmom

The Red Sea shop in Zabargad is the only one I found as well. Be prepared to take trips to Cairo every now and then to really find what you need. There are loads of bookshops in City Stars Mall with recent titles.


----------



## Helen Ellis

Marusha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I will move to Egypt end of August from the Netherlands (marrying Egyptian) and settle down in Hurghada.. Would appreciate any advice regarding job hunting: have good experience as a personal assistant to GM, and Board Team in well established multinational companies, but can consider any position in tourist business.
> 
> One more issue: medical insurance and qualified medical specialists: dentist, JP, etc Also some ladies’ things like: hairdresser, reliable manicures and pedicure studios, fitness...
> 
> Yes.. book stores!
> 
> Is it safe to go out alone?
> 
> Any info will be apreciated!




Hi,best bet is to come to Lotus ladies group, Wednesday night in Zabargad Mll. Hadaba Rd 8pm. I'ts run by a Dutch lady who is married to an Egyptian so you'll feel right at home. It's friendly and informal, a nice place to meet and chat once a week, and to meet new people. It's also a great place to get information too.
We also did do a few trips, Cairo book fair was one, boat trips, beach etc. 

Had I seen this post before thewre was also a job going at Makadi Bay, guest realtions, needs English and German if poss. Don't know if it's been filled yet.

Hairdresser ; Transform on Hadaba Rd, by Coyote club. BRILLIANT and she's Dutch too. Lots of Dutch here really lol. German Hairdresser in Esplanade Mall, 1st floor. does waxing, etc
Dental/medical issues go to Nile Hospital
Smart gym by the side of La perla Hotel is ladies only gym. Dance studio opp Metro in El Kawser. 
Medical insurance from DAN or PPP i believe, most of us don't have any. 

Hope this helps. Helen


----------



## MaidenScotland

Helen if you want to do a post about the lotus group times meeting place etc I will do a sticky so that it keeps it at the top of the page, put the title Lotus Ladies Group Hurghada.

maiden


----------



## Helen Ellis

MaidenScotland said:


> Helen if you want to do a post about the lotus group times meeting place etc I will do a sticky so that it keeps it at the top of the page, put the title Lotus Ladies Group Hurghada.
> 
> maiden


Good idea, but maybe I should ask Joke who's one of the founders if she wants to do that, what info to include etc. I found it very helpful when I came out last year, on my own. I'll get back to you on that. Thanks, Helen


----------



## New Gal

I'll be interested in that when I come out in three weeks and three days, WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just a bit excited lol x


----------



## cutiepie

Yes there is a library in El Gouna with ..................NO BOOKS !!!!"Its a section of the library they are working to introduce in the future" Only in Egypt!!!
Its a beautiful quiet building with fab water fountains etc and nice for using the internet but they are yet to introduce a selection of books!!


----------



## Helen Ellis

*Mubarak Library in Hurghada*



cutiepie said:


> Yes there is a library in El Gouna with ..................NO BOOKS !!!!"Its a section of the library they are working to introduce in the future" Only in Egypt!!!
> Its a beautiful quiet building with fab water fountains etc and nice for using the internet but they are yet to introduce a selection of books!!


There is Mubarak Library in Hurghada, that has a small English section. It's located past Dahar before passport office, off the coast road and looks a little like a circular spaceship, in a park. Membership is 50 le . I sit in the garden with a book ( my own) while waiting for visa to be processed. Very pleasant with nice sea view.


----------



## GM1

er is ook een (zeer uitgebreid) forum voor Nederlanders die wonen en werken in Egypte of er graag op vakantie komen. Google maar eens op wonen en werken in Egypte en dan vind je 4u-egypt
in English: there is also a very active forum for Dutch speaking persons, who live and/or work in Egypt or like to go to Egypt for a holiday. A lot of info there.


----------



## New Gal

Cutiepie, do they still do film screenings on a Sunday in El Gouna?

A library with no books...great, just great!


----------



## thedizzydiver

*Book Shops in Hurghada*



Malaksmom said:


> The Red Sea shop in Zabargad is the only one I found as well. Be prepared to take trips to Cairo every now and then to really find what you need. There are loads of bookshops in City Stars Mall with recent titles.


If you don't mind used books you can find them in Dahar. There is a guy with a "second hand bookshop" next to the Sea Gull sportswear shop at the El Gouna end of Downtown. Don't look for a shop though. He has a couple of lockable cupboards in the street beside this shop. He has used books in English, German and Russian. He charges LE25 per book or 3Euro/5Dollars. If you buy 3 or more at a time he will give you a discount and if you buy from him more than 2 or 3 times he will get to know you and start to give you a regular customer discount where you only pay LE20 per book.

When you've finished with the books you can take them back. For every 2 books you return you can have another one for free.

I hope this helps. I love reading and I've found this little place invaluable.


----------



## New Gal

Thanks so much for that I will seek it out as I only managed to bring three books with me.


----------



## MaidenScotland

New Gal said:


> Thanks so much for that I will seek it out as I only managed to bring three books with me.


Hi New Gal,

Nice to see you... if you ever manage up to Cairo there is a bookstore in Zamalek that sells a good selection of second hand books for 10l.e.. Diwan on 26th July St.

Maiden


----------



## thedizzydiver

New Gal said:


> Thanks so much for that I will seek it out as I only managed to bring three books with me.


No problem. If I can help with anything else just ask. I have been here for just over 2 1/2 years now. I came here first as a Holiday Rep so had to find my way around to be able to advise my guests. I don't know everything but I may know enough to help you.

With regard to earlier threads about activities for expats meeting up, when I was first here I did hear that there was a group that met on Wednesdays and arranged activities and days out. However, I was never able to find this group. The person who told me about them was taken seriously ill before I could get any more information and had to return to the UK. However, I think it may have been an informal group and am not sure if they still meet now. All the searches for such a group lead you to a group in Cairo which doesn't help those in Hurghada.


----------



## New Gal

thedizzydiver said:


> No problem. If I can help with anything else just ask. I have been here for just over 2 1/2 years now. I came here first as a Holiday Rep so had to find my way around to be able to advise my guests. I don't know everything but I may know enough to help you.
> 
> With regard to earlier threads about activities for expats meeting up, when I was first here I did hear that there was a group that met on Wednesdays and arranged activities and days out. However, I was never able to find this group. The person who told me about them was taken seriously ill before I could get any more information and had to return to the UK. However, I think it may have been an informal group and am not sure if they still meet now. All the searches for such a group lead you to a group in Cairo which doesn't help those in Hurghada.


Thanks for that, I have managed to find my way here ok to be honest. First two weeks I just went out every day and made sure I know what was what.

I've met up with people off here and another forum and you are welcome to come out too, PM me your details and I'll call you if you want.


----------



## Busy Sue

Hi,
I have been living in Hurghada 15 years I can tell you all the doctors, hairdressrs, medical insurance, etc. if you want.


----------



## flossy207

hi - can you tell us whereabouts there is a decent hairdressers please - preferably english speaking. thanks


----------



## Busy Sue

Sandra at Oasis, Grand Siva. She is a great hairdresser, speaks perfect English and there are special resident rates.


----------



## jojo

Busy Sue said:


> Sandra at Oasis, Grand Siva. She is a great hairdresser, speaks perfect English and there are special resident rates.


Good heavens, I wouldnt recommend a hairdresser without knowing about someones hair type, style and preferences - you must know more than one???

Jo xxx


----------



## flossy207

Busy Sue said:


> Sandra at Oasis, Grand Siva. She is a great hairdresser, speaks perfect English and there are special resident rates.


thanks Busy sue!


----------



## Busy Sue

Well a professional hairdresser should deal with all types of hair! Having been here for 15 years and tried many many hairdressers I know who I can recommend.


----------



## txlstewart

I respectfully beg to differ. Naturally curly hair is a mystery to many well qualified hairdressers. I will travel to Dallas (375 miles each way) to get my hair cut one last time before moving to Cairo. (He has cut my hair for 22 years.) I have been butchered, which has caused me to be a little wary of new hairdressers.....


----------



## Beatle

txlstewart said:


> I respectfully beg to differ. Naturally curly hair is a mystery to many well qualified hairdressers. I will travel to Dallas (375 miles each way) to get my hair cut one last time before moving to Cairo. (He has cut my hair for 22 years.) I have been butchered, which has caused me to be a little wary of new hairdressers.....


I know what you mean. I have the same problem and make a 3 hour round trip to my hairdresser every time it needs cutting (but that's not quite as far as you!). The only thing that makes me feel slightly less worried about having my hair cut in Cairo is there seems to be quite a few Egyptian women with similar curly hair. I am going to ask someone with curly hair where they get it cut next time I am in Cairo.


----------



## txlstewart

Beatle said:


> I know what you mean. I have the same problem and make a 3 hour round trip to my hairdresser every time it needs cutting (but that's not quite as far as you!). The only thing that makes me feel slightly less worried about having my hair cut in Cairo is there seems to be quite a few Egyptian women with similar curly hair. I am going to ask someone with curly hair where they get it cut next time I am in Cairo.


And when you find that magical person, please share!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have a great hairdresser here in Cairo and only one person has ever cut my hair better and that was in Riga so going back there to have it cut is not an option, however I went to his salon one day to find he was on holiday so one of the other stylists cut it and I ended up in tears such was the hatchet job he had made of it, even blow drying it was a mess. I have been using the same hairdressers for years, I am the only westerner that uses the place and I have straight hair so when Saed is doing my hair the other stylists come to watch him but experience has taught me that watching how it is done doesn't mean that they can put it into practice. 
Finding a good hairdresser is on comparison to your favourite shoes, you never want to part from them.

Maiden


----------



## Busy Sue

I also had the same hairdresser for 25 years in London and had many disasters here in the fifteen years I have lived here. One of my daughter's hair is very curly, the other is thick and fine, my sister in law has thick typical Egyptian hair and mine is fine, fly away and flat. This particular hairdresser has done all of us and we all looked great. She is not Egyptian and qualified in Belguim. I would not recommend someone I did not know well or trust, whether it be a hairdresser or even a restaurant.


----------



## jojo

Busy Sue said:


> I also had the same hairdresser for 25 years in London and had many disasters here in the fifteen years I have lived here. One of my daughter's hair is very curly, the other is thick and fine, my sister in law has thick typical Egyptian hair and mine is fine, fly away and flat. This particular hairdresser has done all of us and we all looked great. She is not Egyptian and qualified in Belguim. I would not recommend someone I did not know well or trust, whether it be a hairdresser or even a restaurant.



My, fifteen years is a very long time, how come you're there? have you enjoyed it? Has it been easy? and what have you learnt?

Jo xxx


----------



## Beatle

Busy Sue said:


> I also had the same hairdresser for 25 years in London and had many disasters here in the fifteen years I have lived here. One of my daughter's hair is very curly, the other is thick and fine, my sister in law has thick typical Egyptian hair and mine is fine, fly away and flat. This particular hairdresser has done all of us and we all looked great. She is not Egyptian and qualified in Belguim. I would not recommend someone I did not know well or trust, whether it be a hairdresser or even a restaurant.


It's such a shame your recommendation is in Hurghada. I am still traumatised by the time I came out of a hair salon looking like Shirley Valentine when I was about 15 years old - someone asked me a question about my "son" and I didn't know who she was referring to until I realised it was my brother who is only 3 years younger than me.....


----------



## txlstewart

@ Maiden: At least I can bring ALL my favourite shoes with me.....Mike doesn't fit in my luggage!


----------

